# Royal Holiday Club: Costs and procedure for combining accounts



## kennethfine (Jun 30, 2008)

RHC probably suits my needs for urban stays. I need some advice on 
a) How to combine several accounts into one account with one maintenance fee. 
b) How much this points-combination costs. 

There are a bunch of threads archived on Google and on TUG regarding the headaches of points-combining, but no firm info I could find on the cost implications of doing this. 

Any help out there? 

Thanks,
-KF


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 10, 2008)

You're on the right track - the urban hot spots in the membership make traveling to cities like NYC much easier.  

The best bet to get your question answered about combining memberships is to call or email RHC directly.  If you run the numbers with them, they will be able to tell you exactly how much it will be and what is involved.

If you want to call, the c/s # is 1-800-961-1810.

email is service@royal-holiday.com


----------



## MaryH (Jul 23, 2008)

I did it back in 2005 for 4x15K and 1x30K RHC contract and it was a lot of headache and had to do multiple follow ups and some of it was really problematic until I found one of the better agents.

You would have to pay 
1) multiple resort transfer fees (one per each contract) and I think $500 each now. 
2) you pay a fee to combine and it is based per contract although there may be a different fee for first vs subsequent contracts but that has gone up too so you need to check with RHC.


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 25, 2008)

This definitely warrants a call to them.  RHC has recently made changes and improvements to their site, so that is worth checking out.  The press room has interviews with the management - which will help you get a better idea of the updates and changes.  The press room is here: http://www.royal-holiday-pressroom.com/


----------



## rsonc (Jul 31, 2008)

I just did mine a few months ago and they charged me $500.00 for the first one and $350 for each additional one after that. 

Once they got the paperwork it went really easy I just had to follow up a few times and after the transfer was completed an agent called me and told me there was some expired points and reinstated them for me which I deposited into one of my other timeshare accounts and booked Sunriver over New Years Eve.... I was really excited about that. 

Good luck.
Susan


----------

